# Failed Login Notification on TiVo Community



## Random User 7

Looks like someone in China was trying to be me. Received this earlier tonight. Anyone else ever get these?



> Dear Random User 7,
> 
> Someone has tried to log into your account on TiVo Community with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.
> 
> The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 117.135.252.14
> 
> All the best,
> TiVo Community


----------



## Mike Lang

It happens every once in awhile. They usually just get locked out.


----------



## sharkster

I got this, this morning. First time in all the years I've been here. 

The IP address in my email was - 59.48.101.198

Glad to hear it's no major concern.


----------



## David Bott

These happen more and more these days I am sorry to say. They try to get in using default password that people may use.

The come to a site like this, strip out user names from threads and member lists and then use an automated system to try to get in with week passwords. 

Good passwords are the key.

I have blocked the above IP's.


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> The come to a site like this, strip out user names from threads and member lists and then use an automated system to try to get in with week passwords.


Then what do they do?

Post in Happy Hour? Try to sell Viagra? Seems like a lot of effort for mere spam. Is there something else to this?


----------



## Mike Lang

If you can get into PM's sometimes you can find PayPal or credit card info. Especially on sites with classifieds sections.


----------



## dianebrat

Not to mention once you have a username and password you tend to have a username and password for many different kinds of sites, usually including some with credit card or bank info in them.


----------



## minorthr

i got one of these today first time ever

Dear minorthr,

Someone has tried to log into your account on TiVo Community with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 101.4.136.66


----------



## David Bott

Yup...this is a BIG thing these days on community boards. Can not be helped much. I wonder though if there is a hack that would also require a thought...like What is 2+2. This would at least slow down the automated Bot's (No relation.)


----------



## eddyj

Ha! How do we know you are not a bot? Huh?


----------



## Marc




----------



## eddyj

See? It's unchecked! I knew it!


----------



## boboqui

From: TiVo Community <[email protected]>
To: <@hotmail.com>
Subject: Failed Login Notification on TiVo Community
Date: Sun 4/26/15 8:19 PM

Dear boboqui,

Someone has tried to log into your account on TiVo Community with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 183.222.154.12

All the best,
TiVo Community


----------



## David Bott

IP added to the block list.


----------



## freedug

I don't have a Tivo anymore and haven't been here in years. Any idea how to cancel this account? There is no obvious way to do it

thanks!


----------



## eddyj

Just join Happy Hour. Most of us there no longer have TiVos either, and we have been here over a decade.


----------



## Mike Lang

freedug said:


> I don't have a Tivo anymore and haven't been here in years. Any idea how to cancel this account? There is no obvious way to do it
> 
> thanks!


I'll close it out for you.


----------



## idrow

Someone has tried to log into your account on TiVo Community
with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from
attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person
trying to log into your account had the following IP address:
50.7.138.125

All the best,
TiVo Community
**********************************************
I haven't had an active TiVo account in years - Admin, please remove my
account and block the above user. Thanks!


----------



## MagiMike

Dear MagiMike, 

Someone has tried to log into your account on TiVo Community with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes. 

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 77.109.141.138 

All the best, 
TiVo Community


----------



## Mike Lang

They're busy today.


----------



## Mrs. Btwyx

I just got one. Scary. Here's the IP address; do you autoblock them or do you need us to tell you when we get stuff like this?

"The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 69.5.113.57"


----------



## Mike Lang

They're locked out after 5 attempts so they never really accomplish anything.


----------



## krkaufman

Mike Lang said:


> They're locked out after 5 attempts so they never really accomplish anything.


Good to know.

(I just received one of these notifs.)


----------



## CharlieW

Yet another one...


Dear CharlieW,

Someone has tried to log into your account on TiVo Community with an incorrect password at least 5 times. This person has been prevented from attempting to login to your account for the next 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 176.10.104.240


----------



## waynomo

I received 3 of these types of notices for my Steam account which I used only once to buy my son a gift. These are the IPs. 

58.215.126.24 (CN) 

190.207.161.3 (VE)

201.211.131.241 (VE)


----------



## Mike Lang

IPs banned


----------



## stannc

I received the message tonight, with IP address 109.163.234.8


----------



## ebockelman

I'm getting these today. IP address 146.148.88.90.


----------



## timckelley

I've got this today also. As a result I can't seem to login using my desktop but I am able to using my iPhone.

What's the solution to this? Should I change my password?


----------



## Mike Lang

David is dealing with a proxy issue so many of you might see the same message today.


----------



## waynomo

ebockelman said:


> I'm getting these today. IP address 146.148.88.90.


Same here. Same IP address.


----------



## David Bott

SORRY FOR THE MASS ISSUE THAT JUST TOOK PLACE...

A new IP was added to our Proxy group and it was not in the proxy server IP list I was sent to add so the server could be identified as a proxy server. 

As such, seeing everyone moves through one of many secure proxy servers that Sucuri has, if you went though that one server, that same IP showed up to the TCF server as being your IP vs being handed your REAL IP which would have been looked up if it knew it was coming from the proxy server. (Hope that made sense.)

As soon as someones account got locked that came through the same proxy server IP, it then blocked that IP, in this case the proxy IP, and poof...a lot of people think that someone was trying to hack them. (A few here and there is normal these days, but this was a lot of traffic.)

The issue should now be resolved.

(Man...Trying to secure the site the best I can and it makes for more issues.)


----------



## timckelley

Good deal. I confirm that I'm fixed now.


----------



## David Bott

timckelley said:


> Good deal. I confirm that I'm fixed now.


Thank you. Good to have confirmation.


----------



## The Spud

Also had the same problem. Glad it's fixed as I was having withdrawal issues.


----------



## Jed1

waynomo said:


> Same here. Same IP address.


Same here. IP address 146.148.88.90.

Glad they got it fixed. I couldn't log on for over an hour.


----------



## hairyblue

Happen to me too. I did update my Password.


----------

